

Manipulating Google Scholar Citations and Metrics: simple, easy and tempting  - mazsa
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1212.0638v1.pdf

======
jnazario
apropos, given the discussion we had a couple of days ago about how SCI and
other for-pay institutions are crap.

